# my double coated mice



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

One of them is triple coated. Satin, Aby and Astrex


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

WOW! (steals)


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> One of them is triple coated. Satin, Aby and Astrex


i was wait for that :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

so cute!!! Must have more pics as they grow!


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow!! They are amazing!


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

Stina said:


> so cute!!! Must have more pics as they grow!


i get more photo next week


----------



## lillyin (Jan 28, 2012)

wow so beatiful must.....have........one lol they really are beatiful :shock:


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

That little satin is definatly my favorite! They all look like adorable lint balls though! LOVE them!


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)

candycorn said:


> That little satin is definatly my favorite! They all look like adorable lint balls though! LOVE them!


i have more of them now i post more on sunday


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The curls seem to obscuring the abby part of the coat; do you think that will resolve as they get bigger?


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely little fat bums!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

omg i need to find someone selling in my area!!!!!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Mousery_girl, right now we really don't have abysinnian in the US. I'm importing some though, so they should be available in 1-2 years.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i'm in the uk.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Well there you go!


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Casey, I'm getting abby in the group shipment.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, those are awesome! I love them! Now forgive me, but what does astrex and abby mean?  I think one of them refers to a swirl of fur atthe hips? Sorry for my ignorance!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Abby is Abyssinian, meaning the swirls of fur. The gene produces rosettes, sometimes just the swirl at the hips, but some great breeders have been able to increase the number of rosettes through a great deal of selective breeding. Astrex is a curly-coated variety

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/ab.html
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/SHA.html


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, thanks! Now knowing what those two are, I can really see it in your babies! That's really cool looking!


----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty, again! They look like they've been run through the carwash, totally adorable!


----------

